

Installing Backtrack on the Chromebook - citruspi
http://mihirsingh.com/kali-on-chromebook/
I had previously submitted the article on a .xxx domain but people were unhappy... here it is on a .com.
======
citruspi
I had previously submitted this on a .xxx domain but some people couldn't see
it... So, here it is on a .com domain.

